# Cloned zvol snapshot no node in /dev/zvol until after reboot



## biatche (Jan 18, 2014)

Why does a cloned zvol snapshot in FreeBSD 10.0-RC5 would not appear in /dev/zvol until after a reboot? Is this a bug or am I missing something?


```
zfs clone -p tank/targets/test1/c@1 ziege/targets/test1/clone
```

Update: I've just updated to FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE and the issue is still there. It also appears to be discussed in this bug report: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=178999
At this stage what should I do?


----------

